# Wie gehts weiter?



## Micha-L (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebes Carver-Team,
wie gehts denn weiter? 

Gibts ein Projektfazit Eurerseits? Und verratet ihr uns wieviele Raw-n-Chopped verkauft wurden? 

Wir wollten doch auch noch einige Details ausdiskutieren (Steuersatz, XT Trigger usw.).

Letztendlich fehlen auch die versprochenen anderen Varianten vom ICB. 

Bitte lasst das Projekt jetzt so kurz vor Ende nicht "absaufen". 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## NoIdea (18. Dezember 2012)

@_projekt_ absaufen
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es absaufen sollte? (Der jetzige Schritt kostet Zeit)
 @_Ander_e Varianten
Mach mal langsam -> Der jetzige Schritt kostet Zeit.
 @_fazi_t
Für ein Fazit ist es doch noch völlig zu früh -um nicht zu sagen 3 Monate zu früh



Generell ist es mir lieber, dass in Ruhe die letzten/finalen Schritte bei Carver selbst bleiben und realisiert werden, als das jede Kleinigkeit ihren Weg ins Forum findet
Außerdem: Langsam aber sicher werden sich die Leute auch in den Urlaub bewegen...
Allerdings warte ich auf die Preise, denn das war schon für den derzeitigen Zeitraum angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen: Wir sind sowasvon dran, an  einigen Baustellen. Andere Varianten, ein technisches Schmankerl von Stefan in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Forschungspartner, ein kleines Dankeschön für Mit-Entwickler...

Die anderen Varianten sind ausstattungsmäßig fertig - die Preise werden in diesen Tagen ausgewürfelt. 

Wie viele Raw-Kits bestellt wurden haben die Raw-Besteller ja schon ganz schön gut untereinander rausgefunden, ist wirklich was exklusives geblieben


----------



## Micha-L (18. Dezember 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt und harre der Dinge, die da kommen. 

Der Winter ist ja auch noch lang.


----------



## arise (18. Dezember 2012)

stefan stark ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Wie viele Raw-Kits bestellt wurden haben die Raw-Besteller ja schon ganz schön gut untereinander rausgefunden, ist wirklich was exklusives geblieben



Echt jetzt? Dass heißt meine Liste ist nahezu komplett? Fänd ich ja mal geil was so exklusives unterm Popo zuhaben 

Achja, wo bekomm ich die Bock auf Ballern Sticker her?


----------



## nuts (19. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Dass heißt meine Liste ist nahezu komplett? Fänd ich ja mal geil was so exklusives unterm Popo zuhaben
> 
> Achja, wo bekomm ich die Bock auf Ballern Sticker her?



Ich glaube Du kriegst bald ein paar Sticker, müsste schon drin sein. Die Kiste ist wirklich was exklusives, auch wenn es noch ein paar mehr sind als die 26, eine ganz offizielle Zahl hab ich aber auch noch nicht.

Die beste Nachricht ist aber: Morgen Kinder, wird's was geben! Nämlich die Serienbikes... freu mich drauf, glaub Basti hat gute Pakete geschnürt.

Technisches Highlight kommt von Stefan Stark und einem weiteren Fachmann. Freigabe soll diese Woche kommen, Daumen drücken!


----------



## visualex (19. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du kriegst bald ein paar Sticker, müsste schon drin sein. Die Kiste ist wirklich was exklusives, auch wenn es noch ein paar mehr sind als die 26, eine ganz offizielle Zahl hab ich aber auch noch nicht.
> 
> Die beste Nachricht ist aber: Morgen Kinder, wird's was geben! Nämlich die Serienbikes... freu mich drauf, glaub Basti hat gute Pakete geschnürt.
> 
> Technisches Highlight kommt von Stefan Stark und einem weiteren Fachmann. Freigabe soll diese Woche kommen, Daumen drücken!



Ich bin echt aufgeregt. Ganz ehrlich. Besonders bin ich auf die Farben gespannt. Hoffentlich bereue ich es nicht kein RAW'n Chopped bestellt zu haben.


----------



## milk (19. Dezember 2012)

bin auch schon gespannt...


----------



## Sun_dancer (19. Dezember 2012)

Jo... hoffentlich eins in anthrazit mit dunklem Weinrot 

ungefähr so wie hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1273662
(dann könnte ich sogar meine Laufräder weiter verwenden  )


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> nicht.
> 
> Die beste Nachricht ist aber: Morgen Kinder, wird's was geben! Nämlich die Serienbikes... freu mich drauf, glaub Basti hat gute Pakete geschnürt.




 Das ist ja heute 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist ja heute
> 
> 
> G.



Ja, gerade noch rechtzeitig vorm Weltuntergang... oder je nach Zusammenstellung wird er es genau deswegen.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (20. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt. 
Hoffentlich gibt es dann auch schon ein Datum/Zeitrahmen, wann die Rahmen-Kits und Komplettbikes verfügbar/Lieferbar sein sollen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Dezember 2012)

Na hoffentlich ist da keine Konfiguration dabei bei der ich mich ärgern muss RAW bestellt zu haben. Wobei, die Optik die mir gerade so vorschwebt wird Basti sicher nicht in Serie bringen. 
Und eine Info ob die RAW-Edition noch im Februar kommt wäre klasse. Und vermutlich einfacher vorhersagbar as ein Termin für die Komplettbikes.


----------



## HeldDerNation (20. Dezember 2012)

Es ist auch schon Mittag rum....

Infooooooooos bitte!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Dezember 2012)

An Heilig Abend gibts die Geschenke doch auch nicht Mittags


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ist da keine Konfiguration dabei bei der ich mich ärgern muss RAW bestellt zu haben. Wobei, die Optik die mir gerade so vorschwebt wird Basti sicher nicht in Serie bringen.
> Und eine Info ob die RAW-Edition noch im Februar kommt wäre klasse. Und vermutlich einfacher vorhersagbar as ein Termin für die Komplettbikes.



Auch wenn wohl Versionen dabei sind die ich mir beim IBC gewünscht hätte, werd ich mich bestimmt net ärgern. Dafür ist meine Experimentierfreude zu groß

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (20. Dezember 2012)

wann gibts denn die Bescherung???


----------



## mpmarv (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns immer um 18 Uhr, nur noch 29 Minuten Juhu


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Hmmh...jetzt dürften sie bald Feierabend haben...hat schon jemand was gesehen

G.


----------



## Trail-Fail (20. Dezember 2012)

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... aber es wurden schon so oft Sachen für den nächsten Tag angekündigt, die dann erst eine Woche später kamen. Ich verstehe das nicht, dann sagt man doch lieber garnichts anstatt leere Versprechungen zu machen.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass das am Ende mit der Lieferfähigkeit nicht genauso läuft.


----------



## piilu (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Tool lässt sich auch ganz gut auf die mtb Industrie übertragen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Dezember 2012)

Na, was soll's, morgen brauchen wir es eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Weltuntergang kommt....ganz sicher !
Wenn die Welt am 22.12 net mehr da ist guckt ihr aber ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche !





Edith sagt:die NASA hats leider abgesagt.Na ja...vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## nuts (20. Dezember 2012)

So, gerade noch heute gibt es - leider keine Details aus Mainz. 

Ich lasse mal raus, was mir bisher bekannt ist:

*Einstiegsenduro ~1800â¬*

Suntour Durolux RC2, vermutlich Suntour DÃ¤mpfer, RaceFace Kurbel, Deore / SLX Mix, X-Fusion Hilo, gÃ¼nstiger Sun LRS, Onza Ibex Faltreifen

*IBC-Edition 2499â¬*

Wie bekannt, zusÃ¤tzlich einem vernÃ¼nftigen Selle Italia Sattel, selbstschmierenden Jagwire ZÃ¼gen, und einem Steuersatz, der es durch Austausch des Inserts erlaubt den Lenkwinkel auf 0, 1Â° und 1,5Â° anzupassen - je nach Orientierung der Lagerschale + oder -. 

*Noch ein Zwischen-Modell?*

WeiÃ ich nicht ob oder nicht. 

*Top-Modell (~3500+)*

XX1, BOS, e13, ... ab Mai.


So. Mehr kann ich gerade auch nicht erzÃ¤hlen, die Salami-Taktik ist keine Absicht, aber ich will niemand enttÃ¤uschen. Rufe Basti morgen mittag nochmal an, und dann gibt's denke ich einen offizielleren Release. 

Bis dahin: Sweet Dreams und entschuldigt die VerspÃ¤tung, das Schaubild oben ist glaube ich eines der AllgemeingÃ¼ltigeren


----------



## messias (20. Dezember 2012)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht, das klingt mal sehr konkurrenzfähig!


----------



## vscope (20. Dezember 2012)

Perfekt!



nuts schrieb:


> *IBC-Edition 2499â¬*
> 
> Wie bekannt, zusÃ¤tzlich einem vernÃ¼nftigen Selle Italia Sattel, selbstschmierenden Jagwire ZÃ¼gen, und einem Steuersatz, der es durch Austausch des Inserts erlaubt den Lenkwinkel auf 0, 1Â° und 1,5Â° anzupassen - je nach Orientierung der Lagerschale + oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2012)

Wo krieg ich diesen Steuersatz dann für mein RAW&Chopped her?


----------



## warp4 (21. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wo krieg ich diesen Steuersatz dann für mein RAW&Chopped her?



Gute Frage ! 
Und wird es auf Wunsch RAW'n Chopped auch mit Dämpfer geben ?? 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## trixter78 (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Bestelltfrist für RAW'n Chopped ist doch eh beendet.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2012)

Wie haben ja schon bestellt


----------



## warp4 (21. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie haben ja schon bestellt



Genau


----------



## vx2200 (21. Dezember 2012)

warp4 schrieb:


> Gute Frage !
> Und wird es auf Wunsch RAW'n Chopped auch mit Dämpfer geben ??
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Zwei sehr gute Fragen deren Antwort mich auch brennend interessiert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2012)

Beim Steuersatz interessiert es mich mehr als beim Dämpfer, weil ich ausser von CaneCreek kein anderes Angleset in ZS44/56 finde. Der von FSA ist in 44 laut deren Homepage nicht zu haben.

Von daher könnte es eine Sondervariante sein und da wäre es schade diese Option beim Aufbau nicht zu haben.


----------



## Vince Vega (21. Dezember 2012)

Wieso dieser BOS Schrott im Topmodell


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Wieso dieser BOS Schrott im Topmodell



Damit mans teurer verkaufen kann 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht kommt ja das Mittelmodel in der gleicher/ähnlicher Ausstattung wie das IBC...nur in einer umgänglicheren Farbe 

G.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Dezember 2012)

Jagwire ... aha ... Danke!

650b?

150er-AM-Leicht-Aufbau?

Freeride-Variante?

Alles-was-geht = einfach immer das Teuerste?

Nuts, die anderen im Carverteam schulden Dir was dafür, dass Du hier den Kopf hinhälst! Tapfer!


----------



## visualex (21. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> So, gerade noch heute gibt es - leider keine Details aus Mainz.
> 
> Ich lasse mal raus, was mir bisher bekannt ist:
> 
> ...



Oje, na da hoffe ich doch, dass das nicht der letzte Stand ist. Das 1800 Euro Modell klingt mir dann doch ein bisschen zu 'einfach' fÃ¼r meine PlÃ¤ne. Eigentlich habe ich auf ein 650B Modell zwischen 2000 und 2500 Euro gehofft mit Suntour Gabel. Das angesprochene noch offene Zwischenmodell klingt ja eher nach 3000 Euro. In meinen Augen ist fÃ¼r Leute, die nicht die IBC-Edition wollen eine grosse LÃ¼cke. FÃ¼r meinen persÃ¶nlichen Geschmack ist mir die IBC-Edition nÃ¤mlich ein bisschen zu wenig AllMountain geworden und ich denke, da bin ich nicht der einzige. Dann harre ich mal der Dinge, die da noch kommen.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nuts, die anderen im Carverteam schulden Dir was dafÃ¼r, dass Du hier den Kopf hinhÃ¤lst! Tapfer!



Das sehe ich aber mal ganz genau so!


----------



## warp4 (21. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> .....
> Nuts, die anderen im Carverteam schulden Dir was dafür, dass Du hier den Kopf hinhälst! Tapfer!


----------



## mpmarv (21. Dezember 2012)

Sauber! 

Ich denke mit dem Setup fahrt ihr gut. Ein Zwischenmodell halte ich für überflüssig, weil jeder was anderes will. Leute, die nicht die IBC nehmen, können sich das Einsteigerenduro dann ja individuell aufrüsten - genauso leute denen das IBC nicht genug ist, aber das TOP Modell zu teuer.


----------



## bodensee_sport (21. Dezember 2012)

Hatte Eigentlich auf das Topmodell gehofft, aber Bos ist für mich schon mal ein Grund zum nicht kaufen.
Da brauch ich ja noch eine Lyrik als backup falls die BOS mal 8 Wochen im Service ist.

Meine Wünsche fürs Topmodell:
-Farbe nicht bunt (Favorit Grau oder Antrazit)
-Komplett XTR
-Fahrwerk Lyrik + Vivid air
-Carbonlenker
-LEV anstatt RS Stealth
-Räder Syntace W35 oder was vergleichbares

und das ganze für unter 4000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nuts, die anderen im Carverteam schulden Dir was dafür, dass Du hier den Kopf hinhälst! Tapfer!


Frei nach Duke N. : "His job is to kick ass, not make small talk."

... ich warte dann mal weiter auf handfeste Info. 

Schalthebel XT?, Kassette Typ? (wg. Alu Nabe?), zusätzl. 650B Ausfallende dabei ? > so ein zusätzliches Frästeil das ich nicht brauche halte ich für arg viel rausgeworfenes Geld, da die Lyrik auch nicht 650B kompatibel ist (laut Tabelle als es um die Abstimmung ging) und das Rad sowieso mit 26" kommt - sollte besser ein eigenes 650B Rad sein oder das Teil einzeln im Shop bestellbar. Gewicht? Dann noch Farben der anderen Modelle und vieles mehr. Nicht zuletzt ein Bestellbutton neben diesen Informationen. 

P.S. "Liveticker zum Weltuntergang"    :http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/maya-mythos-liveticker-zum-weltuntergang-a-874126.html


----------



## Trail-Fail (21. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> ...und einem Steuersatz, der es durch Austausch des Inserts erlaubt den Lenkwinkel auf 0, 1° und 1,5° anzupassen - je nach Orientierung der Lagerschale + oder -.



 Super Sache! Genau die richtige Lösung, um das Rad mit dem von Haus aus doch recht extrem flachen Lenkwinkel massenkompatibler zu machen, und auch um mehr Flexibilität bei der Gabeleinbaulänge möglich zu machen. 
Aber bekommt diesen Steuersatz nur die IBC Version oder alle?


----------



## cryptic. (21. Dezember 2012)

mtb-news wird zu mtb-stagnation 

unglaublich, wie oft ich in den letzten beiden tagen hier reingeschaut habe


----------



## doriuscrow (21. Dezember 2012)

Manchmal bin ich kurz davor, mich zu ärgern ... darüber, dass ich bis auf die Stütze schon alle Zutaten zum Sushi entweder daliegen oder gerade bestellt habe ... aber nur ein bisschen 

Reimar


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Sauber!
> 
> Ich denke mit dem Setup fahrt ihr gut. Ein Zwischenmodell halte ich für überflüssig, weil jeder was anderes will. Leute, die nicht die IBC nehmen, können sich das Einsteigerenduro dann ja individuell aufrüsten - genauso leute denen das IBC nicht genug ist, aber das TOP Modell zu teuer.



Das Zwischenmodel ist das wichtigste von allen. Noch gibts ja nur ein optisch net recht massenkompatibles
Das Zwischenmodel nochmal so in einer gebräuchlicheren Optik wäre wohl die beste Lösung.

G.


----------



## nuts (21. Dezember 2012)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Super Sache! Genau die richtige Lösung, um das Rad mit dem von Haus aus doch recht extrem flachen Lenkwinkel massenkompatibler zu machen, und auch um mehr Flexibilität bei der Gabeleinbaulänge möglich zu machen.
> Aber bekommt diesen Steuersatz nur die IBC Version oder alle?



Die mittlere und die teure Version kriegen den. Beim günstigen war dafür leider kein Budget übrig. 

Warum BOS? Den Vip'r bin ich noch nicht gefahren, die Deville finde ich schon ganz schön sahnig + sehr leicht. Service habe ich jetzt unterschiedliches gehört, 8 Wochen wären natürlich wirklich kein Service. Alles in allem dürfte das TopModell schon saumäßig leicht sein.

Das günstige: So richtig beklagen kann man sich da glaube ich nirgendwo, das gibt ein funktionelles Enduro für unter 2000, mit vollwertigem Fahrwerk und ohne versteckte Sparmaßnahmen - finde ich auch ganz schön gut.

Die goldene Mitte ist aber sicher die hier abgestimmte Ausstattung - und ich gehe davon aus, dass da mehr als eine Farboption zu haben sein wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Die goldene Mitte ist aber sicher die hier abgestimmte Ausstattung - und ich gehe davon aus, dass da mehr als eine Farboption zu haben sein wird.



         


Ansonten 1800 ist ein top Preis für den Einsteiger


G.


----------



## visualex (21. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Das günstige: So richtig beklagen kann man sich da glaube ich nirgendwo, das gibt ein funktionelles Enduro für unter 2000, mit vollwertigem Fahrwerk und ohne versteckte Sparmaßnahmen - finde ich auch ganz schön gut.



Das glaube ich ungesehen.



nuts schrieb:


> Die goldene Mitte ist aber sicher die hier abgestimmte Ausstattung - und ich gehe davon aus, dass da mehr als eine Farboption zu haben sein wird.



Ja, das sehe ich ähnlich. Aaaaaaaber eben nicht 650B. Und darauf kommt es mir an. Wie gesagt, wenn es ein 2000 - 2500 Euro Modell mit 650B Bereifung geben würde, ohne irgendwelche Komponenten tauschen zu müssen, wäre ich quasi out-of-the-box glücklich. Das mit dem verstellbaren Steuersatz finde ich übrigens extrem geil. Von mir aus hätte man den auch dem Einsteigermodell geben können und dafür näher an die 2000er Marke rücken können.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem letzten Artikel über Laufradgrößen in der Bike (  ),  wird die 650B Euphorie hoffentlich wieder soweit gebremst, das das ganze keine Zukunft hat...ein Traum

G.


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Die goldene Mitte ist aber sicher die hier abgestimmte Ausstattung - und ich gehe davon aus, dass da mehr als eine Farboption zu haben sein wird.


Also doch weniger Radvarianten und dafür mehr Farbvarianten. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten Artikel über Laufradgrößen in der Bike (  ),  wird die 650B Euphorie hoffentlich wieder soweit gebremst, das das ganze keine Zukunft hat...ein Traum


Man soll das Rad nicht vor dem Abend loben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Fail (21. Dezember 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> Das mit dem verstellbaren Steuersatz finde ich übrigens extrem geil. Von mir aus hätte man den auch dem Einsteigermodell geben können und dafür näher an die 2000er Marke rücken können.


Ja, das ist leider sehr schade. Dann lieber ein paar Euro teurer und nicht dieses extrem nützliche Feature vorenthalten


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

So einen Steuersatz find ich in einem Rad für das Einsteigerklientel absolut unnütz und unlogisch. Ein Gimmik mit dem kaum einer was anfangen kann der sich das Rad kauft. Deshalb lieber weglassen und weniger Zahlen 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten Artikel über Laufradgrößen in der Bike (  ),  wird die 650B Euphorie hoffentlich wieder soweit gebremst, das das ganze keine Zukunft hat...ein Traum
> 
> G.



Naja, die Aussage der letzten Bike war (übers ganze Heft gesehen) echt total hilfreich.
Im AM-Test (bei dem ein Reign X mitgestestet wurde 

 ) wird das 29" Stereo als das Nonplusultra und das Bike das alle anderen überflüssig macht gelobt. Und zwei Seiten weiter kommt ein Vergleich der Laufradgrößen der genau das Aussagt was jeder schon weiß: alles Geschmackssache und man sollte ausprobieren was einem besser gefällt...


----------



## EraZeR (21. Dezember 2012)

Jagwire und Möglichkeit Lenkwinkel anzupassen: TOP ! Coole Sache ! 
 @nuts: Heißt das, dass wenn die Preise gewürfelt sind auch die kompletten Specs stehen und auch gleich komplett bekannt gegeben werden? Gibts da heute dann noch Neuigkeiten? Und wie sieht es mit dem ersten seriennahen Prototypen aus Taiwan aus? Sollte da bis Ende Dezember nicht ein erstes Exemplar (bereits eloxiert?) zu bewundern sein? Gibts da neues?

Greetz 
EraZeR


----------



## halsfägger (21. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Beim Steuersatz interessiert es mich mehr als beim Dämpfer, weil ich ausser von CaneCreek kein anderes Angleset in ZS44/56 finde. Der von FSA ist in 44 laut deren Homepage nicht zu haben.
> 
> Von daher könnte es eine Sondervariante sein und da wäre es schade diese Option beim Aufbau nicht zu haben.



works components hat noch was.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2012)

Bei Works ist aber der Winkel soweit ich weiß durch die Schale vorgegeben und nicht durch ein Insert.
Der Einzige der mir da einfällt ist der FSA Option, bei dem wird der Lagereinsatz in verschiedenen Positionen eingelegt. Die gibt es aber nur als 1 1\8" und laut Homepage nicht für unser Steuerrohr.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, die Aussage der letzten Bike war (übers ganze Heft gesehen) echt total hilfreich.
> Im AM-Test (bei dem ein Reign X mitgestestet wurde
> 
> ) wird das 29" Stereo als das Nonplusultra und das Bike das alle anderen überflüssig macht gelobt. Und zwei Seiten weiter kommt ein Vergleich der Laufradgrößen der genau das Aussagt was jeder schon weiß: alles Geschmackssache und man sollte ausprobieren was einem besser gefällt...



Ne der Grundtenor der Aussage zu den verschiedenen Größen war schon sehr eindeutig.

26Zoll hat seine Vorzüge
29Zoll hat seine Vorzüge
650b..naja, gerade das sie net geschrieben haben, es ist voll fürn Arsch.
Aber so kann man es getrost übersetzen

Aber wie gesagt, ist ja nur die Meinung der Bike. Da sollte man sich nicht danach richten wenn man anderer Meinung ist

G.


----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2012)

650 B hat halt keine sensationellen Vorteile aufzuweisen und das ist schon SchöngefärbtDa werden sich noch Einige wudern, dass sie nix merken, außer das kaum Auswahl vorhanden, aber das kenn wir ja noch vom 29 Wahnsinn


----------



## messias (22. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne der Grundtenor der Aussage zu den verschiedenen Größen war schon sehr eindeutig.
> 
> 26Zoll hat seine Vorzüge
> 29Zoll hat seine Vorzüge
> ...



Das Ergebnis der Bike sagt aber nix darüber aus, welche Laufradgröße gut oder schlecht ist. Die hätten genauso 24 Zoll, 26 Zoll und 650b Räder verlgiechen können, dann hätte das Ergebnis so ausgesehen:

24 Zoll hat seine Vorzüge
650b hat seine Vorzüge
26 Zoll..naja, wir haben zwar auf zwei Seiten voll wissenschaftlich erklärt warum 26 Zoll-Räder besser rollen als 24er und wendiger sind als 650b, aber diese Unterschiede nicht so krass wie zwischen 24 Zoll und 650b, darum ist 26 Zoll für uns eine Enttäuschung.

Das ist doch total banane. 

Letztendlich ist doch alles simpelste Physik, je größer das Rad desto besser rollts und mehr Traktion hats und desto träger isses auch. Und ob man da jetzt 20", 24", 26", 27,5", 29", 36" oder was-auch-immer für Größen vergleicht, man kommt immer zum gleichen Ergebnis (Wenn man im Rahmen der physikalischen Gesetze testet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis der Bike sagt aber nix darüber aus, welche Laufradgröße gut oder schlecht ist. Die hätten genauso 24 Zoll, 26 Zoll und 650b Räder verlgiechen können, dann hätte das Ergebnis so ausgesehen:
> 
> 24 Zoll hat seine Vorzüge
> 650b hat seine Vorzüge
> ...



Was für wen auch immer gut oder schlecht ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Aber die Ausssage der Bike war recht eindeutig und genau das was ich oben geschrieben hab.

Und ein Vergleich mit 24Zoll ist so nicht wirklich sinnvoll, da sind die Nachteile einfach zu gravierend zu den Vorteilen.

G.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (22. Dezember 2012)

visualex schrieb:


> ... Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack ist mir die IBC-Edition nämlich ein bisschen zu wenig AllMountain geworden und ich denke, da bin ich nicht der einzige...



kannst du konkret sagen was du damit meinst - also um welche Komponenten geht es.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus der Diskussion 125mm vs 150mm reverb am M Rahmen geworden??

Habe mir nochmal ein Bild angeschaut (Danke Johannes für das zusenden!) auf dem man sieht wie ich die Stütze beim Test eingestellt hatte. Wenn es eine 125er (keine 100er) war, ich die Stütze zu dem Zeitpunkt richtig eingestellt hatte und der Selle Italia nicht höher baut als der Sattel am Prototyp sollte auch die 150er am M Rahmen passen bei 173cm/82.





P.S. Nein, das ist keine s/w Aufnahme.


----------



## konsti-d (22. Dezember 2012)

was ist eigentlich mit dem Backsweep des Lenkers? 8 oder 12°?


----------



## warp4 (22. Dezember 2012)

konsti-d schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit dem Backsweep des Lenkers? 8 oder 12°?



Am ICB wird nach Aussage von Basti ein 8° verbaut.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


Gruß Uwe


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich aus der Diskussion 125mm vs 150mm reverb am M Rahmen geworden??
> 
> ... sollte auch die 150er am M Rahmen passen bei 173cm/82.



Sag ich doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (23. Dezember 2012)

EraZeR schrieb:


> Jagwire und Möglichkeit Lenkwinkel anzupassen: TOP ! Coole Sache !
> @nuts: Heißt das, dass wenn die Preise gewürfelt sind auch die kompletten Specs stehen und auch gleich komplett bekannt gegeben werden? Gibts da heute dann noch Neuigkeiten? Und wie sieht es mit dem ersten seriennahen Prototypen aus Taiwan aus? Sollte da bis Ende Dezember nicht ein erstes Exemplar (bereits eloxiert?) zu bewundern sein? Gibts da neues?
> 
> Greetz
> EraZeR



Hey Leute, weiß jemand was dazu? Wann gibts den offiziellen Release? Bin schon saugespannt wie die Ausstattungen bei den anderen Versionen wohl sind.

Greetz
EraZeR


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. Dezember 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.



Bastis Empfehlung für den M Rahmen war <178cm (Link). Und der Größenbereich dürfte noch weiter als nur 5cm nach unten reichen, oder ?  Und da ist dann mit der 150er nicht mehr viel Luft nach unten. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen was dabei ist... Goldrandlösung wäre halt wenn rockshox sich mal einen verstellbaren oberen Anschlag für die reverb einfallen lassen würde.


----------



## DocB (23. Dezember 2012)

Also er hat mir Kurzbeinigem mit 78/173 ebenfalls M empfohlen!


----------



## p00nage (24. Dezember 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> Also er hat mir Kurzbeinigem mit 78/173 ebenfalls M empfohlen!



78/173 ist doch nicht kurzbeinig ;-) was bin dann ich bei 82/183 ;-) Ich denke das bei M die 125er sinnvoller wäre da sonst einige der Zielgruppe Probleme bekommen werden.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Dezember 2012)

@all & @nuts: Ganz dumme Frage: Steht die KeFü schon? In der Projektübersicht steht sie als noch via Stichwahl abzustimmen drin. Ich habs nicht mehr im Kopf. Danke dir / euch!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Dezember 2012)

Steht ist ne E13 trs+ geworden


----------



## JENSeits (25. Dezember 2012)

Yeah! Danke dir


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich verlink das mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/24/carver-icb-die-serienbikes-spezifikationen-farben-und-preise/


----------



## wallacexiv (28. Dezember 2012)

Fehlen in der Übersicht die Kurbeln oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Baggi4 (28. Dezember 2012)

blind

aber wieso Kurbeln? Willste 2 oder mehr dran bauen?

Ist ne SLX geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (28. Dezember 2012)

Sind doch 3 verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten, deswegen Plural. 







Kurbeln sehe ich in der Übersicht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Kurbeln fehlen wie auch die Kettenführungen, Zughüllen und Schläuche.

Hab heute das ICB (02) mal gewichtsmäßig nachgerechnet und komme auf knapp 14,2 kg. Die Werte für die Shimanoteile machen aber Arbeit. Werde es morgen mal ins Netz stellen, muss ja weg.


----------



## p00nage (28. Dezember 2012)

Du Kurbeln sind aber in der Nachricht auch genannt worden, sind nur nicht in der Tabelle. 14,2kg ohne Pedale?


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Dezember 2012)

Die im Bericht genannten Gewichte (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12...ienbikes-spezifikationen-farben-und-preise/):

ICB01: 14,5kg
ICB02: 13,5kg
ICB03: < 13kg

....sind auch extrem optimistisch. Eigentlich schade, dass die Cubeghostradoncanyon-Be*******rei beim ICB auch durch Carver fortgesetzt wird.

Da lasse ich mich nur vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn es endlich mal verlässliche Rahmengewichte gibt. Aber 14,2 kg fürs ICB02 in M sind sicherlich deutlich realistischer als 13,5 kg.


----------



## p00nage (28. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Die im Bericht genannten Gewichte (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12...ienbikes-spezifikationen-farben-und-preise/):
> 
> ICB01: 14,5kg
> ICB02: 13,5kg
> ...



Jo das hab ich eben auch schon angemerkt das ich auf die realen Gewichte gespannt bin. Mein Bike hat zwar nen schwereren Rahmen aber wird "leicht" aufgebaut und da hab ich zu kämpfen das ich unter 14kg bleib.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Sind doch bis jetzt alles nur geschätzte Gewichte...und ohne Pedale. Da sie es ja selber noch nicht wissen. Also da schon besch****n vorzuwerfen ist schon etwas unter der Gürtellinie...

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind doch bis jetzt alles nur geschätzte Gewichte...und ohne Pedale. Da sie es ja selber noch nicht wissen. Also da schon besch****n vorzuwerfen ist schon etwas unter der Gürtellinie...
> 
> G.



Na ja. Der Rahmen in M soll "nackt" ca. 3 kg wiegen. Wenn Du jetzt die Ausstattung des IBC02 addierst bzw. mal schaust was für Komponenten an anderes Rahmen notwendig sind, um in die genannten Gewichtsregionen zu kommen, da stehe ich zu meiner Aussage. 

Ich lasse mich eben ungerne blenden  We will see....

...schau mal ins Alutech Forum. Fanes AM in XL 2,96 kg nackt. Mit Carbon-Druckstreben.....

P.S.: Ich habe auch nur Berechnerei gedacht. Was hast Du hinein interpretiert


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja, jetzt kann mans ja auch noch net kaufen. Ich sag halt erstamal abwarten, schaun was es wirklich wiegt und was sie irgendwo hinschreiben und dann motzen

Aber das die Angaben sehr optimistisch sind ist mir auch klar

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich habe auch nur Berechnerei gedacht. Was hast Du hinein interpretiert



Meinte nur das be*******rei zu schreiben bevor es überhaupt möglich ist beschissen zu werden ungerecht ausgedrückt ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn ich mal das Strivel AL 8.0 hernehme mit 13,9 kg ...dann sind am ICB 2.0 die Laufräder 150g leichter. Reifen ca. 160g leichter(wenn es am Canyon die Faltreifen und nicht Drahtreifen sind). Die 34er Fox ist 140g leichter als die Lyrik und der Rahmen des Strive evtl. ca. 50g leichter als die Angabe von 3000g fürs ICB. Da wären wir zumindest mal in den Bereich wo man die restlichen 280g zu den 13,5kg bei den Komponenten genau vergleichen müsste. Aber vermutlich sind das bei Canyon auch als Verbräscher und Messerstächer so das die 13,9kg nicht stimmen. 

_Tante EDIT meint: Rahmengewicht beim Strive MIT Dämpfer 3150g. Dämpfer ca. 200g._


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Dezember 2012)

[url=http://up.picr.de/12946366ng.pdf]
	
[/URL]

Hier die Zusammenstellung, soweit ich die Artikel gefunden habe. 

Von 13,5 kg ohne Pedale bin ich ein Stück weg. Soweit die Ausfallenden und das x-12-System bereits mit dem Rahmengewicht ist, gehen 200g ab.

Wenn die I-spec-Klemme nicht bei den sonstigen I-spec-Sachen dabei ist, kommen wohl nochmal 2 x 20g dazu.

Ob die Kurbel mit Innenlager ist, konnte ich auch nicht klären.

Wer einen Fehler oder anderen Wert findet, mag diesen gern mitteilen.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2012)

Kommt halt auch darauf an welche Rahmengröße es ist. Ich werd beim XL wohl nen wesentlich höheres Gewicht haben als nen M 
Aber danke schonmal für die Mühe!


----------



## wallacexiv (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Übersicht! 

Felgenbänder musst du noch mitrechnen. ^^


----------



## Micha-L (29. Dezember 2012)

Gute Aufstellung.  Wenn wir später das tatsächliche Rahmengewicht erfahren, brauchen wir dieses ja nur einsetzen.

Die Reverb ist ja schon ein ganzschöner Brocken...

Offene Fragen: 

- Inwiefern sind die Einzelteile für den Rahmen schon im Rahmengewicht enthalten (Ausfallenden, Hinterachse usw. usf.). War das Rahmengewicht denn ohne Dämpfer? Weiß ich garnichtmehr.

- Wieviel wiegt denn so Yellow Tape + Ventil für das NoTubes System? Da ließe sich dann ganz einfach auch nochmal knapp 400g einsparen (Schläuche und Felgenband).

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab mal die 25mm schwalbe Felgenbänder gewogen, da bin ich bei 26g/st. Ich hab dann nen Tesa Strapping Band http://www.tesa.de/industry/products/tesa_strapping_4289,i.html verwendet, dort lande ich bei 8g/St bei ca. 30mm breite und will auch noch auf Tubless gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2012)

rechnet mal besser mit deutlich über 14 kg mit Pedale in XL


----------



## cubanito (1. Januar 2013)

frohes neues jahr... =)


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

Meine Exeltabelle ergibt komplett 13,96 KG in XL! Ist jedoch komplett   mit XT Teilen und Formula RX, sonst fast gleich wie ICB ohne Kefü dafür Bionicon!


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Meine Exeltabelle ergibt komplett 13,96 KG in XL! Ist jedoch komplett   mit XT Teilen und Formula RX, sonst fast gleich wie ICB ohne Kefü dafür Bionicon!



kannst sie als pdf mal verlinken ?


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

läd das Ding nicht hoch,sorry


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Meine Exeltabelle ergibt komplett 13,96 KG in XL! Ist jedoch komplett   mit XT Teilen und Formula RX, sonst fast gleich wie ICB ohne Kefü dafür Bionicon!



Meine Waage sagt 13,5kg komplett, wenn der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer 2,9kg wiegt.

G.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> läd das Ding nicht hoch,sorry



Speichere die Excel-Datei als PDF auf Deinem Rechner (z.B. Desktop) und rufe diese dann mit picr.de auf, fertige den Link und füge diesen dann ein.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> läd das Ding nicht hoch,sorry



Deine Tabelle ist als pdf >2MB? Dann kann das Rad niemals <14kg wiegen


----------



## Baggi4 (2. Januar 2013)

@_wallacexiv_

sorry dachte das es nur um das icb ging.

@ all

habe mal ein wenig meine tabelle die ich schon mal gepostet hatte mit Werten aus der Gewichtsdatenbank des ibc gefüttert.

Also sub 14kg wage ich zu bezweifeln egal welche Rahmengröße


----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2013)

edti: falsch gepostet, nicht mehr aktuell

Jo hab ich jetzt auch gesehen, deswegen editiert;-) Bin ich gespannt wo er am Ende vom Gewicht landet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

Nein, er hat es versucht und das Forum hats net gemocht.

G.


----------



## RSR2K (9. Januar 2013)

- Ich denke auch dass das Gewicht des ICB 02 L sich bei ca. 14,2-14,3 kg befinden wird. Wenn ich mir 301´er Aufbauten anschaue mit etwas besserer Ausstattung liegen diese auch nur knapp unter 14 kg und der Rahmen ist bekannterweise in seiner Klasse schon einer der leichtesten.
Mfg


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Januar 2013)

Das 301 wiegt in M 2450g. Das ICB mind. 2999g. Differenz 459g.

Wenn Du sonst gleich aufbaust, wiegt das 301er halt 459g weniger. Evtl. kannst Du Dir noch den Kettenstrebenschutz sparen, spart nochmal 60-100g.

Ans 301 gehÃ¶rt aber der SattelstÃ¼tzenspanner von Syntace, sieht sonst $$$ aus, wiegt 22g mehr als der schÃ¶ne Hope. 

DafÃ¼r musst das Liteville frei aufbauen, kostet geschmeidige 5.000 â¬ statt 2.499 â¬, sind fÃ¼r 500g 2.500 â¬. Ist dann aber auch ein 301, fÃ¼r mich unbestritten ein tolles Rad, geht ab wie ein Skalpell. Teuer, aber gut, aber teuer.

Wie einfach zu erkennen, kriegt man dafÃ¼r zwei ICB, auch eine Idee.  Oder ein ICB mit Syntacefelgen und wirklicher Topausstattung und einem kompletten Alpencross ...

Probefahren wÃ¤re mal schÃ¶n gewesen ...


----------



## RSR2K (9. Januar 2013)

Das mag ja alles sein. Es ging mir bei dem Vergleich ja auch lediglich nur darum ein realistisches Gewicht des ICB zu finden.

Mfg


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Januar 2013)

Zurzeit 13,989 kg ohne Pedale, also 14 kg mit ein wenig Luft bei etwas leichterem Rahmen, was aber durch die Kleinteile, die sich neben den Tabellen im Rad verstecken und die Fertigungs"toleranzen" der Reifenhersteller wieder aufgewogen wird. 

14 kg


----------



## Pintie (9. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie einfach zu erkennen, kriegt man dafür zwei ICB, auch eine Idee.



und wenn beide einen Platten haben brauch ich trotzdem ein drittes... 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Oder ein ICB mit Syntacefelgen und wirklicher Topausstattung und einem kompletten Alpencross ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch,,,,

und ein icb mit traumausstattung würde ich dann doch einem Liteville mit charger LRS vorziehen 

bestreite auch nicht das LV super Bikes baut. Aber Preis/Leistung ist halt wo anders zu finden.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das 301 wiegt in M 2450g. Das ICB mind. 2999g. Differenz 459g.
> 
> Wenn Du sonst gleich aufbaust, wiegt das 301er halt 459g weniger. Evtl. kannst Du Dir noch den Kettenstrebenschutz sparen, spart nochmal 60-100g.
> 
> ...




Bis auf den Teil "Ist dann aber auch ein 301", also so wie du ihn gemeint hast, stimm ich dir voll zu.

301 ist ein super Rad, aber denke die Trailrakete wird bergab etwas bessere QuallitÃ¤ten haben.
Ist ja auch mehr fÃ¼r den BergabspaÃ gebaut und das 301 mehr fÃ¼r den BergaufspaÃ.
Und die 500g schwerer sind hoffentlich die 500 die es dann auch haltbarer ist

G.


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis auf den Teil "Ist dann aber auch ein 301", also so wie du ihn gemeint hast, stimm ich dir voll zu.
> 
> 301 ist ein super Rad, aber denke die Trailrakete wird bergab etwas bessere Quallitäten haben.
> Ist ja auch mehr für den Bergabspaß gebaut und das 301 mehr für den Bergaufspaß.
> ...



Gewicht und Haltbarkeit sind 2 paar Schuhe .... nur weil was schwerer ist,   ist es nicht unbedingt haltbarer.


----------



## tobsinger (9. Januar 2013)

Es soll leute geben, die wollen kein LV fahren des Images wegen und wenns umsonst wäre.... 

(diese elendige LV diskussionen in jedem unterforum fängt das an, es nervt.)

ausserdem 400gr hin oder her, bis zur eisdiele werdet ihrs ja wohl auch mit nem 16kg bike schaffen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Januar 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> , bis zur eisdiele werdet ihrs ja wohl auch mit nem 16kg bike schaffen!?



Heehee, sagt der Münchener, der bis zum nächsten nennenswerten Hang eine Stunde mit dem Auto fahren muss. 

Ich bin in fünf Minuten da, wo Bäume den Berg rauf wachsen!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Gewicht und Haltbarkeit sind 2 paar Schuhe .... nur weil was schwerer ist,   ist es nicht unbedingt haltbarer.



Hab ich auch niergens behauptet, sondern das ich hoffe das das Mehrgewicht in die Haltbarkeit geht. Also das es die 500g auch stabiler ist

G.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (9. Januar 2013)

Testberichte im Vergleich zu anderen Enduros würde mich interessieren!
Ist das mal vorgesehen?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bergauf*spaß*



Finde den Fehler!


----------



## tobsinger (9. Januar 2013)

@Haardtfahrer, jetzt greifst du aber ganz tief in die Klischeekiste! Bin übrigens kein Münchner, sondern ein waschechter Zuagroaster    fahr nen fetten T5.2 und im Sommer Cabrio. Und wenn's um Parkfreigabe geht, muss ich immer überlegen, ob ich von Schwabing durch'n Englischen Garten zum 'Oanser' fahr oder doch die Leopold runter.....
(äh, und ich hoffe Du hörst eine gewisse selbstironie durch. alles nicht so ernst gemeint)

im ernst ich finde die LV ist super, ne ist echt sch****-thematik ziemlich nervig, vor allem in unterfohren wo sie nicht hingehören. soll jeder das rad fahren, das ihm/ihr passt und fertig.

  @LB Jörg ich hoffe die trailrakete hat bei weitem bessere bergabquali, als ein 301, sonst wäre ich sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler!



 ...das hätte von mir sein können 


 @tobsinger: Wenn die Trailrakete bergauf auch noch besser sein soll, dann wirds sie wohl richtig gut

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (10. Januar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Plan mit 150mm vorn und hinten geworden? Kommt da noch was?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. Januar 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Plan mit 150mm vorn und hinten geworden? Kommt da noch was?



Hääääääh wiso Plan.......das Bike ist doch für 150/170mm ausgelegt !?
Oder versteh ich hier was falsch ???
Meinst du die Komplettbikes ???


----------



## wallacexiv (10. Januar 2013)

Ja ich dachte es kommt noch ein Komplettbike mit 150 vorn und hinten, ich hatte das zumindest so auf dem Zettel.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Januar 2013)

Lyrik und durolux lassen sich bestimmt traveln. Ne Version mit revelation oder so gibt's nich. Da kursierte mal irgendwo ein Bild von nem kleinhubigeren Carver-Prototypen rum, da wär die Überschneidung mit nem 150er icb wohl zu groß gewesen. Denke du musst mit dem rahmenkit arbeiten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Januar 2013)

Die SoloAir-Lyric lässt sich seit der Überarbeitung zu diesem Jahr nicht mehr so beliebig traveln wie die alten. Früher hat man einfach Alltravel-Spacer nach wusch rein gesteckt und gut. Mittlerweile gibt es zwei verschiedene Baseplates für 160mm und 170mm, wenn man weiter runter will müsste man die 160er Baseplate zerlegen nochmal 10mm dazwischen packen und das ganze dann wieder zusammen kleben.

Bei der Lux muss man soweit ich mich erinnern ein Kunstoff/Elastomerelement auf der Kolbenstange verlängern. Alles möglich, aber nicht vom Konstrukteur vorgesehen. Da ist eigene Bastelkreativität gefragt.


----------



## tobsinger (11. Januar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Lyrik und durolux lassen sich bestimmt traveln.



mal ne frage was bringt denn eine auf 150mm getravelte lyrik an einem rad was eh für 170mm ausgelegt ist? dann hast du ne 150er gabel mit dem gewicht einer 170er und einen steilen lenkwinkel ne noch tiefere front und ein noch tieferes tretlager. 

wenn Du etwas straffer haben willst, fährst du die lyrik halt mit mehr luft.
my 2 cents


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Januar 2013)

Ich denke auch dass die 10mm (zur 160er) den Kohl nich tFett machen. Ich gedenke zu Hause auf den Trails 160/150 mit nem eher straffen Setup zu fahren, um dann zum Urlaub im gröberen Geläuf auf 180/170 zu gehen. 
Dazu dann ggf. noch etwas stabiilere Räder.


----------

